# Computer Scrap Recovery with Bleach - VIDEO



## kadriver (Dec 3, 2016)

Here's another video that I made of an experiment to recover and refine the gold from some Pentium Pro CPUs.

No nitric acid was used, only chemicals available at the hardware and grocery stores were used (accept for the stannous chloride testing solution).

The entire process from start to finish:

https://youtu.be/p9cfzN7fvBU

Thanks!

kadriver


----------



## anachronism (Dec 3, 2016)

I know I will get told off for saying this but why did you take 5 days to do what could have been done in a few hours?


----------



## Grelko (Dec 4, 2016)

kadriver said:


> No nitric acid was used, only chemicals available at the hardware and grocery stores were used (accept for the stannous chloride testing solution).
> 
> kadriver



You always make great videos, thank you for sharing them.  

Where did you get the lab grade Ammonium Thiocynate crystals from? I don't think this would be in a hardware store.
It wouldn't be a good idea for a "home refiner" to accidently make a cyanide cloud without a proper fume hood.
Is there an easier way to test for iron in solution?

The metal reactivity chart can go either direction depending on which chart you look at. Most charts that I've seen has gold at the bottom. This might confuse some people if they use a different one. 
It's good that you explained how that particular chart works in the video.



anachronism said:


> I know I will get told off for saying this but why did you take 5 days to do what could have been done in a few hours?



Some people can't find Nitric acid in their area, it may even be illegal where they live. You wouldn't need to order it and wait for a delivery. I don't think many chemical suppliers would sell to someone without a buisness license. Plus, you don't need to worry about nitric fumes. Other than that, some people don't care how long it takes if it's just a hobby.

Edit - spelling


----------



## kadriver (Dec 4, 2016)

anachronism said:


> I know I will get told off for saying this but why did you take 5 days to do what could have been done in a few hours?



This was an experiment for me, I made it up as I went, never having done it this way before.

Is there a way to do it faster?

Thanks,

kadriver


----------



## Shark (Dec 5, 2016)

anachronism said:


> I know I will get told off for saying this but why did you take 5 days to do what could have been done in a few hours?



Jon, I will step up and say this to you. 

This is a prime example of why I pay your posts no attention. You always seem to put down other peoples posts, (usually in a question form), while never offering a better method. If you know more than those who are making the posts, then post your methods. If not, then just say so, and save use newer folks from reading all your "I know better than you" posts. If that isn't enough, you always use the poor excuse of "dry European humor". If you know your humor is very often misunderstood and continue to try and use it, it is no longer a mistake in my onion. It cannot be considered humor when your the only one who seems to understand it. 

Now, please step up and explain your method, or leave those who are trying to help the newer members alone. Kadriver has, in my opinion, done more to help the new people than you have ever thought about. If I am wrong, (and I hope I am), then step up and start giving some explanation to your posts in the form of how you do things. 

To the Moderators, if anything I have said is out of line with the forum rules, then feel free to delete this post.


----------



## m.iftikhar447 (Dec 5, 2016)

kadriver said:


> Here's another video that I made of an experiment to recover and refine the gold from some Pentium Pro CPUs.
> 
> No nitric acid was used, only chemicals available at the hardware and grocery stores were used (accept for the stannous chloride testing solution).
> 
> ...


very nice sir

Sent from my A8 using Tapatalk


----------



## m.iftikhar447 (Dec 5, 2016)

Shark said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > I know I will get told off for saying this but why did you take 5 days to do what could have been done in a few hours?
> ...


@Shark you answered very very well to john. i totally agreed with you.[emoji3] 

Sent from my A8 using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism (Dec 5, 2016)

Am I allowed to answer this post as I see fit without fear of reprisal because if so I will. If I have to sugar coat it when someone is ok to put me down then there's no point.

Shark as soon as I know I can speak as I find I will more than happily answer your post point by point. 

Jon


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 5, 2016)

anachronism said:


> Am I allowed to answer this post as I see fit without fear of reprisal because if so I will. If I have to sugar coat it when someone is ok to put me down then there's no point.
> 
> Shark as soon as I know I can speak as I find I will more than happily answer your post point by point.
> 
> Jon


Jon, you can feel free to answer any way you see fit. If you fear reprisal because of what you _want_ to say, then perhaps you should consider whether you should. 

We are all bound by the same rules here. If you consider abiding by those rules to be "sugar coating" things, that's up to you. If you're asking us to waive those rules in _your_ case so you can say whatever you want, regardless of those rules, you're not going to get that approval from me.

Dave


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 5, 2016)

I've never seen a youtube process video, from a GRF member, that i couldn't improve in some way. Unless there is a safety situation or untrue information is given, I usually keep my mouth shut.


----------



## anachronism (Dec 6, 2016)

Dave, for clarity I wasn't looking for any special treatment, I was only looking to be reassured that being blunt but within the rules was not going to involve any adverse special treatment before replying. 

Chris. I'll take that advice.


----------



## kadriver (Dec 12, 2016)

Grelko said:


> Where did you get the lab grade Ammonium Thiocynate crystals from? I don't think this would be in a hardware store.



I think I bought that on eBay about 5 years ago.


----------



## kadriver (Dec 12, 2016)

I've done several batches of these Pentium Pro CPUs and consistantly get 0.3 gram pure gold per CPU yield every time.

I've seen 1 gram per CPU posted on several web sites.

Does anybody have some experience to share with yields on these CPUs?

Thanks

kadriver


----------



## kadriver (Dec 12, 2016)

I just read my other post about PPros with aqua regia - so I got the info there. Thanks


----------

